# Erstellung einer FDS (functional design specifications )



## hubert (28 Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

musste jemand von euch schon mal einen "FDS" für eine Anlage erstellen? Ich habe nun soviel im Internet herausgefunden, das die "FDS" auf eine "URS"  (user requirements specification [Lastenheft]) folgt. Mich würde nun interessieren, ob es im Internet irgendwelche Beispiele für so eine FDS gibt, d.h. was muss alles in einer FDS beschrieben werden. Wir haben in dieser zu beschreibenden Anlage eine Siemens SPS mit WinCC eingebaut.
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir hier weiterhelfen. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## borromeus (28 Juni 2013)

Pharma?
Na wenn ihr die S7 schon eingebaut habt ist es für eine FDS eigentlich zu spät, weil das ist das zu prüfende Dokument.
Der Kunde wird Dir ja ein Beispiel geben können.
Ich mache ab und zu für Pharma Projekte, gerade aktuell auch eines.
Was man alles in die FDS reingibt blieb (hier) mir überlassen. In der URS steht beschrieben welche Dokumente zu liefern sind. Der Einfachheit halber beschreibe ich diese kapitelweise in der FDS um die Anzahl der Gesamtdokumente gering zu halten. Haben wir früher anders gemacht, aber da hatten wir dann bei einer (kleinen Anlage ~200k Euro) rund 30 verschiedene Dokumente.
Momentan kommen wir mit 6 Dokumenten aus.
Jedenfalls ist bei uns im Wesentlichen die detaillierte Beschreibung der Steuerung enthalten. Also genau das was die Anlage machen wird, in jedem Detail inklusive Meldetexte usw.
Die FDS dient der Validierung als das gegenzuprüfende Dokument.

Ablauf:
FDS erstellen
Kunde prüft und gibt diese frei
Software wird erstellt und macht genau das was in der FDS seht.
Validierung prüft Anlage entsprechend der FDS (dauert so 2-3 Wochen bei kleinen Anlagen wie bei uns)
Erst danach darf produziert werden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juni 2013)

So wie boromeus schon geschrieben hat, wäre das der 
zweite Schritt gewesen:

Lastenheft
(URS = User Requirements Spezification)
= welche Funktionen werden benötigt?
sollte vom Auftraggeber kommen

Pflichtenheft 
(FDS = Functional Design Specification)
= wie und womit wird umgesetzt/realisiert,
enthält das Lastenheft, Festlegung des
Systems und der Komponenten,
macht der Auftragnehmer zu Beginn


----------



## falke69 (29 Juni 2013)

Also Hubert, um mal auf Deine eigentliche Frage zu antworten:

In der FDS sollten alle Funktionen der Anlage beschrieben sein. Bei kleinen Anlagen kannst Du die FDS mit HDS (Hardware Design Spec.) und SDS (Software Design Spec.) kombinieren, dh. alles in einem Dokument.

- Ich habe in der FDS immer begonnen, die Anlagenteile kurz zu beschreiben. z.B. Reaktor, Vakuumanlage, Heiz-/Kühlsystem, Infraanlagen, usw.

- Danach die zu grundeliegenden Dokumente wie R+I, URS, Layoutpläne, erwähnt.

- Schnittstellen zu anderen Anlagen

- Steuerungsübersicht (Layout mit SPS, Visualisierung, Profibus, Ethernet, Busteilnehmer, Netzwerkübersicht,...)
- Detailierte Beschreibung der Hardware (SPS, I/O Karten, FUs, Ventilinseln, ...)
- Detailierte Beschreibung der Software (Profibusadressierung, Netzwerk TCP/IP oder Industrial Ethernet, Netzwerkadressierung, Entwicklungssoftware, Visualisierung,Uhrzeitsynchronisierung,...)

- Auflistung Sensoren/Aktoren mit Messbereich, Bedienelemente, Signalisierungen

- Sollwerte/Grenzwerte/Parameter/Schaltpunkte mit Eingabebereich

- Beschreibung Visualisierung (Bilderhierarchie, Farbumschläge, Zugriffsrechte, Zugriffslevel, 21CFR11 Relevanz,Rezepte,...)

- Beschreibung sämtlicher Funktionen (auch Notaus, Notstop, Schrittketten, Verhalten nach Spannungsausfall, Sicherheitsfunktionen, ...)

- Beschreibung bzw. Signalflussplan von Regelungen z.B. Temperaturregelung als Kaskade, Druckregelungen, Drehzahlregelungen, pH-Regelungen, ...

- Alarmliste mit "Alarmtext auf Visualisierung, Reaktion der Anlage auf den Alarm

- Beschreibung von Hardwareverriegelungen

- Datenaufzeichnung als Trendkurven, Tabelle mit Sensoren und Aufzeichnungsintervall

usw.

Je nach Anlagensteuerung variert die FDS/HDS/SDS.

Ich war jahrelang Projektleiter, Softwareprogrammierer und Inbetriebnehmer (auch mit Schraubenzieher und Messgerät, d.h. keine reiner Softi) und arbeite jetzt auf Kundenseite.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir hiermit geholfen habe. Für mich als Kunde ist es immer wichtig, dass ich ebenfalls kompetente Ansprechpartner auch auf der Lieferantenseite habe. Deshalb die Auflistung, was alles in solchen Dokumenten beschrieben werden sollte. Eventuell arbeitest Du ja auch einmal für mich.... ;-)


----------

